# Good Rides around Villa Park???



## ebnash (Aug 20, 2007)

Very late notice, but I will be down in the Villa Park area (Anaheim Hills) arriving tomorrow and leaving Tuesday and I have decided to bring my bike and get in a couple rides. I am looking for ~30 mile ride with about 2000-3000 ft of climbing. I have been looking at google maps but not really seeing anything...

Thanks!


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

The closest place I can think of is Santiago Canyon by Irvine Lake.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

forge55b said:


> The closest place I can think of is Santiago Canyon by Irvine Lake.



Yeah, I'd say go through Santiago Canyon, coming out at Cook's Corner on El Toro Rd., then just continue on and you can ride Portola Hills / Foothill Ranch area.....then you can just double back through Santiago Canyon again. That should get you the 30 mile ride with the least amount of signals and cars.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with Santiago Canyon. If you want to add more hills, while you are on Santiago Canyon Road, make a left on Silverado Canyon Road. Silverado Canyou Road will take you through Silverado Canyou all the way to Maple Springs. You will add another 800 feet of climb in 5 miles. 

You can also make a detour and go up Modjeska Grade while you are on Santiago Canyon Road.


----------

